
The iPhone X proves the Unabomber was right - cremno
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/chapman/ct-perspec-iphone-x-unabomber-technology-20170913-story.html
======
warrenm
"Hey guys - how can we get people to click on our dying business' website?"

"Bueller. Bueller."

"I know: let's link the iPhone X to the Unabomber."

"The who?"

"The Unabomber - you know, that nut job that sent mail bombs back in the 90s.
Lived in Montana. Wrote a man-i-fes-to."

"Ok. Might work. Get on that."

------
iamNumber4
Article is poorly written, makes some un-logical leaps, and glamorizes a
horrible murder's wacko ideas.

~~~
warrenm
Could've referenced any of a number of not-psychos who far more eloquently
stated similar things

------
Jeremy1026
This article has nothing to do with the iPhone X, aside from the title. Nice
click-bait Chicago Tribune.

